# Hair adventures! Should I dye my hair purple, blue, or turquoise next? Pictures inside!



## autumnandicarus (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay so the last month I've had pink hair (lifegoal completed! yay!) and I would love to try a new color, I'm really loving pastel/pale colors at the moment so I'm thinking either purple, baby blue, or light turquoise/mint. Would love some opinions, I (poorly) photoshopped some pictures and put them in spoilers below because I personally like comparing pictures one at a time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 7, 2012)

I think they all really suit you!! I will say you have to have you hair about the lightest, white shade possible or these colors will come out looking so horrible. I'm natural almost platinum blonde, bleached and toned my hair before putting turquoise/purple in and it still wasn't white enough. The easiest pastel color to have is pink since the yellow undertones in hair won't affect it as badly. If you do really want these colors I'd suggest staying blonde for a couple weeks and using a white toner until almost all the pigment is lifted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think they all really suit you!! I will say you have to have you hair about the lightest, white shade possible or these colors will come out looking so horrible. I'm natural almost platinum blonde, bleached and toned my hair before putting turquoise/purple in and it still wasn't white enough. The easiest pastel color to have is pink since the yellow undertones in hair won't affect it as badly. If you do really want these colors I'd suggest staying blonde for a couple weeks and using a white toner until almost all the pigment is lifted


 Thank you! I'll try to be patient and take your advice because I think my hair is as bleached as I can get it without really damaging my hair, I bleached a few test strips of my canopy a few weeks ago and it went gummy



I'm babying it at the moment so I might invest in a gentle toner (I've been using wella white lady but I want to steer clear of peroxide) and purple shampoo!


----------



## ChloeDeluca (Jul 12, 2012)

why dont you try hair chalking! can try many different colors on your hair. and even do gradient!

its temporary, lasts for a few days only and there're no damaging chemicals cause its just chalk!

http://www.openflea.com/ sells the chalk i used on my hair. pretty good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesssssssssssss (Jan 8, 2013)

hi, pleaaaaase tell me how and what you used to get your hair that light turquiose colour? ITS GORGEOUS, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## captainamanda (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting those in pastel shades will be super hard to do. When I had blue hair, it faded to turquoise, green, and finally blonde again within less than a month, so if you want both blue and turquoise I'd suggest just trying blue (the closest thing to the shade you photoshopped on I can think of would be Manic Panic's Bad Boy Blue) and letting it fade out. They generally don't sell pastel hair dyes so you would have to mix your own using a sulfate free, dye free conditioner and a color.

I was actually trying to tone down my hair recently and I OD'd on it and it turned my hair a really pretty lavender! Haha I used the Punky Colors toner and I shampoo'd with Shimmer Lights and conditioned with Redken Perfect Platinum. It turned a really beautiful lilac.

This is speaking from personal experience


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

You look amazing with pink hair!But I'm sure turquoise will look as awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

